# Form it38



## DirectDevil (15 Mar 2012)

I might have to complete an IT38 this year. 

Can I complete a paper version of this ? I cannot see a paper version to download for an acquisition for year 2012.


----------



## WindUp (16 Mar 2012)

first thing that comes up in a google search
www.revenue.ie/en/tax/cat/forms/*it38*.pdf


----------



## T McGibney (16 Mar 2012)

The linked form is out of date and won't be accepted by Revenue

See here http://mcgibney.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/gifts-and-inheritance-tax-big-changes-from-14-june/



> The IT38 tax return must be filed online using the Revenue ROS  system, except in a very limited range of circumstances, where a new  paper form, Form IT38S, can be used.
> ...
> Revenue have today published a detailed notice explaining the changes.


----------



## WindUp (16 Mar 2012)

T McGibney said:


> The linked form is out of date and won't be accepted by Revenue
> 
> See here http://mcgibney.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/gifts-and-inheritance-tax-big-changes-from-14-june/


 

oops -apologies


----------

